# when designers play contractor



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

My plumber, electrician, and I are doing a site visit on this gem later this week to assess what has to be redone on this project. We were not involved in producing this masterpiece, but contacted to replace the previous contractor. For the benefit of my peers and my fellow youngbloods in the biz, you all may now begin your enlightened commentary.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Is that PVC pipe allowed to be used for regular plumbing State Side?

Not the Proper Tub or missing a part.

The design of the shower in front of the tub is quite popular these days.

I would have put in a linear drain in the front... :thumbup:

Would love to see what happens when those water lines get pumped up to 200 PSI :laughing:

JW


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Isn't that a drop-in tub?

EDIT: John caught that already.


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

JohnFRWhipple +2 for wrong kind of tub and use of cpvc!

The plastic is allowed, but it's not a very durable or quality installation for this application. This is the original layout of the bathroom; they reused the existing shower drain. Agreed though, with right kind of tub, flushing a linear drain up against the apron would be sharp.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Did you install the cpvc or was that inplace upon arrival?


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

Everything you see is already in place. We haven't touched a thing yet.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I had a bad experience with that stuff and will avoid/replace at all costs...

Turn off house water to replace shower valve, turn back on and a joint blows (hot side) in basement close to water heater.... I quick get on a bucket to pinpoint exactly what fitting is leaking and suddenly a joint behind me blows, gushing scolding hot water all over my neck and down back :furious: which burned me pretty good

Turns out some of the fittings were primed and stuck together without glue....


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

Tech Dawg +1 for occupational hazards of cpvc!

My plumber won't warranty that install and I wouldn't ask him to either.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice insulating job - hope that's not an exterior wall and it's just for sound damping...still pretty poor install.

Is that an electrical box for controls behind the tub??

Looks like a nasty one, bet the clients aren't to happy that their 20K dream shower got botched!


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

That's a Kohler 6-head electronic diverter by the tub. Insulation is purely for sound.

--

These owners got taken advantage of by a hack. This wasn't about taking some lowball number ala holmes on holmes, they just got ripped off. Plain and simple. Frankly I really wonder how these hacks were even allowed into the building. Oh wait- they had a "qualifier".


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

I love playin these games keeps me thinking.

Obviously tub (as someone said)

-Green drywall intub area? also double layer?
-curb looks very low
-drain side of tub - there is no way to screw bottom of wall board to stud because plates go behind tub. If i want screws any where it would be near 
edge of tub


You guys are going to look like heroes


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> I would have put in a linear drain in the front... :thumbup:
> 
> JW


Some how I'm not surprised:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

I looked some more 

the red arrow is pointing to a back up stud which should move when the 5' wall is finished. some how i dont think its moving- look at the green arrows it appears to be tied in:whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

jesus i wasnt expeting a plumbing thread.. as soon as i saw the title i was gonna say lawsuits and finger pointing start within 5 minutes of the job as to where all the money is being wasted


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

SSC +3! kickplates, wrong wallboard/backerboard, improper firewall construction

kickplates around the tub preventing fastener install of backerboard/wallboard (underlying cause is poor choice of electronic diverter placement); back of tub surround is 1/2" regular drywall with 1/4" hardibacker laminated over it. For some reason there is a single 5/8" piece of denshield on right side of tub but no where else; they'd get their 2hr firewalls also if they used 5/8" drywall (or denshield), but sadly, they chose 1/2", so they would have had to double up. The curb looks low because the hacks had the marble installed before any of the rough was done. So now it is unprotected and scratched all to heck.

There's more kirk, don't worry, there's more. Because everyone knows 25ga. steel from home depot is what you're supposed to use when you frame in metal...

Hint: Oh what, can anyone tell me, do you drop a drop-in tub in to?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

is that a trick question? It's sad but too funny. :laughing::laughing:

What has your client said about this a...job?


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Drop the tub into a knee wall, but is that tub next to a shower!?


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

olligator said:


> .
> 
> There's more kirk, don't worry, there's more. Because everyone knows 25ga. steel from home depot is what you're supposed to use when you frame in metal...


20 gauge from supply house costs the same as 25 gauge from depot. 
but there's guys who still use the tinfoil crap! HACKS:furious:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

sheesh, (shuddering)... id either tell off the " designer" or threaten to walk unless they get a qualifed person to spec what gets used for structure...

i absolutely hate designers, every time they open their mouth they cost the homeowner $2000 and it gets them no where... well not all designers, the company i started in teh industry used one that kinda looked like jennifer anniston.. :tt2:


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm alright with designers when they actually reach out to the contractor for advice on how to achieve what they want, but that's so rarely the situation...


----------

